#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Ιδιομορφές - 3d

## sundance

Είναι λογικό ενώ ικανοποιείται το κριτήριο ΕΑΚ4.14.2.β.3.γ, οταν κοιτάς  στο 3d τις πρωτες 2 ιδιομορφές, αυτές να έχουν στρεπτική μορφή (σε συνδυασμό με μεταφορά) για  κάποιες εκκεντρότητες μάζας (+χ,-z)?

----------


## Xάρης

Λογικό είναι να έχεις και κάποια στροφή όχι όμως έντονη.

----------


## sundance

Και κυρίως ποιες ιδιομορφές κοιτάτε? Αυτές που ενεργοποιούν πάνω από 10-15% της ταλαντευόμενης μάζας, έτσι?

----------


## leo

μμμμ Ναί, ουσιαστικά τις πρώτες 3 ίσως και 4 καμιά φορά........ που έχουν πάνω απο 10%

Αλλά στο Τεύχος έχεις τον συνολικό έλεγχο των 2 πρώτων ιδιομορφών αν είναι κυρίως μεταφορικές και το συνολικό ποσοστό μάζας....

----------


## sundance

Εμένα μου συνέβη το εξής περίεργο:

Ενώ στο 3D κάποιες βασικές ιδιομορφές παρουσιάζονται διαιτέρως στρεπτικές, παρόλαυτα με βάση τα κριτήρια του ΕΑΚ, οι 2 πρώτες σημαντικές βγαίνουν μεταφορικές.

Έχω μπερδευτεί...

Μάλλον άλλο το πώς φαίνεται και άλλο το πώς χαρακτηρίζεται βάσει συγκεκριμένων μαθηματικών κριτηρίων μια ιδιομορφή.

----------


## Xάρης

Χρήση του 3DV μετά από κάθε επίλυση και έλεγχος όλων των ιδιομορφών για να δούμε πώς παραμορφώνεται το κτήριο.
Σε κάθε ιδιομορφή βλέπουμε (και στο 3DV) το ποσοστό της ενεργοποιούμενης μάζας.
Ψάχνουμε για "περίεργα" πράγματα! :Χαρούμενος:  Μακριά από εμάς.

----------

